# Ron Burch



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Ron Burch of Gardens at Post Hill recently? I've been trying to get a hold of him, but no response.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

I was in email contact last week.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone else heard from him recently? What e-mail address did you use?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2012)

Not recently. I emailed him to let him know some colleagues of him would be at the Paph Forum back in February (and we saw each other then). I was using "@gardensposthill.com" address. Maybe he's busy shipping plants now?


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

What prefix to that address did you use? I think there are several. Yes, he might be busy.


----------



## aquacorps (May 4, 2012)

go to nutmeg orchid society anf you can find another email address. good guy


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

Okay, I'll try. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

If anyone has had any contact with Ron recently, could you let me know how you contacted him and could you send me that info? Thanks.


----------

